# Updated Pictures for Dec '09



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Some pictures of my tanks. 
Two 20gal, Two 10gal, One 30 gal. 
Low light, low maintenance.
Hope the photos don't show up too dark. Happy Holidays!

honey gouramies, chili rasboras, oto cats, amano shrimp









zoogoneticus tequila









heterandria formosa, oto cats, amano shrimp









limia nigrofasciata, oto cats, cherry shrimp









2 fancy goldfish


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Very nice looking tanks with some nice livebearers 

let me know if you ever have some llimia nigrofasciata fry for sale


----------



## aaronc (Jul 24, 2008)

those plants are sure healthy, btw let me know if have any of the livebearers for sale. pretty interested in the nice collection of zoogoneticus tequila, heterandria formosa, and limia nigrofasciata.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks.
Only Hets and Limia young as yet. Waiting on the tequilas.


----------

